# New to the Hobby



## batsofchaos (May 27, 2009)

Hey all, I am new to these parts and I'm seriously contemplating joining the hobby. I have some experience with exotic pets (turtles, snakes, iguanas), and I've been fascinated by mantids for quite some time now. After reading up on hatching ooths and raising nymphs vs. buying/catching adults I've decided that I'd rather try my hand at the former. I would appreciate some advice as to the best species for a first time hobbyist. I've tried to search this site, and I gather that Chinese Mantids are not a good beginner species, along with some of the more exotic breeds like Lotus Mantids and Ghost Mantids. I've also gathered that Shield Mantids, Giant Asian Mantids, African Mantids, and Egyptian Mantids are easy. Any opinions on which is the best to start with? Any easy species that I've missed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2009)

Welcome, I like the giant asian and ghost for starters, also the orchid is easy and tough. A lot of the species are easy to keep, like u said not the chinese or religiosa, those are hard. from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (May 27, 2009)

Agreed. Welcome tot he forum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

Welcome from florida.

I have a nice pair of giant asians if you are intrested.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (May 28, 2009)

Hi batsofchaos!  Welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  Starter species don't have to be "boring!" I think Ghosts make great starter species, and great for the experienced keeper too! I think Giant asians, Giant Shields, P. wahlbergiis, and Texas Unicorns are also great starter species. I've got some P. chlorophaea L2 nymphs available for sale... if you're interested, see my ad here or PM me.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Yuma.AZ! Can we call you "Batso" for short?


----------



## batsofchaos (May 28, 2009)

Haha, I usually go by Bats if it's all the same. I'll respond to Batso if you'd prefer. I'm well versed in responding to "hey YOU!" also.  

I'm still contemplating, I think I'll either go with Giant Asian or Ghost Mantids first, as those interest me the most. I'd really like to have an Orchid Mantid, but I think I should get my feet wet with an easier species before trying to tackle those.

I need to figure out some space issues and buy some supplies before I make any bug purchases, but if the stars align soon I may be sending you a PM, Chase.


----------



## bassist (May 28, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> I'd really like to have an Orchid Mantid, but I think I should get my feet wet with an easier species before trying to tackle those.


They're not hard at all cept for that one slowing the male down thing no idea if that's true.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## batsofchaos (May 28, 2009)

bassist said:


> They're not hard at all cept for that one slowing the male down thing no idea if that's true.Welcome to the forum.


I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to here, but I'd gathered the impression that Orchid Mantids were difficult? That they were more finicky with temperature and humidity than most, and had a harder time molting properly. Have I been misinformed?


----------



## bassist (May 28, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to here, but I'd gathered the impression that Orchid Mantids were difficult? That they were more finicky with temperature and humidity than most, and had a harder time molting properly. Have I been misinformed?


I believe so I keep orchids in the same conditions as all my other mantises and out of the 14 that I started with none have had any problems with molting.


----------



## batsofchaos (May 28, 2009)

Good to know. Looks like my choices have been narrowed down to Giant Asian, Ghost, and Orchid Mantids. I'll have to ask my wife which type she'd prefer. Thanks!


----------



## ismart (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow from P-town Colorado bats wellcome [/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jun 23, 2009)

Might I recommend starting with the chinese mantis (dare I say this) because after L2, they're pretty easy. Many hatchlings die for no reason but other than that they are big and easy. Creobroters and gsefm are small flower mantids and are easy but at the same time actually cool looking.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jun 23, 2009)

I got some L4 Ghosts this weekend, so I am officially keeping Mantids now. They're cute little buggers. My wife, who has been supportive but a little on the reluctant side to keeping them, gave them a calculated appraisal and said "...I guess you can stay."  I may branch out into more species (my eyes are set on Orchids next) soon, but I don't think I should press my luck with the wife. :lol:


----------



## jacksun (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome, good to see you dive in....Enjoy and don't forget to post any questions that you can't find answers to by searching!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 23, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> My wife, who has been supportive but a little on the reluctant side to keeping them, gave them a calculated appraisal and said "...I guess you can stay."


Hey, did she say that to you, or to them? :lol: Best of luck with them. Maybe your wife will develop an interest in them also.... that would be nice. It hasn't worked with my husband  , but there's always hope for others!


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2009)

My sister kind of likes mantids, but she never takes care of ones she calls hers, and usually gives it back to me after a while.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hey, did she say that to you, or to them? :lol: Best of luck with them. Maybe your wife will develop an interest in them also.... that would be nice. It hasn't worked with my husband  , but there's always hope for others!


Haha, to them! To them! She thinks they're neat, but I doubt she'd develop an interest in them beyond a passing one. She doesn't want to hold them because she has a thing about bugs crawling on her, so I'm certainly not going to press her. She likes them well enough, and I've been careful to avoid any ff escapees which might cause some friction. I'm also concerned about the prospect of keeping fly larva in the fridge, she may gut me if I try it.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> Haha, to them! To them! She thinks they're neat, but I doubt she'd develop an interest in them beyond a passing one. She doesn't want to hold them because she has a thing about bugs crawling on her, so I'm certainly not going to press her. She likes them well enough, and I've been careful to avoid any ff escapees which might cause some friction. I'm also concerned about the prospect of keeping fly larva in the fridge, she may gut me if I try it.


Lol  With the fly larvae, I suggest trying by making sure to put everything in an opaque paper bag (like the familiar and comforting brown paper lunch sack). You want something that "breathes," but that doesn't allow her to see any maggots, casters, flies, worms, or any sort of bugs that are inside. Label the bag with magic marker... something innoculous, but not tempting (don't label it "chocolate!"). To be partially non-deceptive, maybe you could label it "eggs." Hey, eggs belong in the fridge and aren't offensive, right?!!  Just tell her they are feeder eggs for your bug stuff, and maybe she'll not question it or be tempted to look inside... especially if you fold the top of the paper bag up well, and then lightly scotch tape it shut. Besides deterring her peeking inside, this will give the illusion nothing can get out... whatever's in there.  Best of luck, hehe!!! :lol: 

Edit: PS... Best put towards the back, the bottom, and behind taller things in the fridge too.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha, that's good advice, but I'm worried I might mix up that bag with my daughter's lunch bag one day. OH NO! "Here you go honey, enjoy your lunch of FLIES." Worst parent _ever._


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

haha, the child care workers will then pay u a little visit, and u must hide behind your wife then, we all know most moms make the lunches, then when they take her away, u can hide with the kids when she gets out!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)




----------

